# Come watch the Arabians and Half-Arabians compete at Dressage at Lexington July 13-15



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Come see the Arabians and Half-Arabians compete at Dressage at Lexington July 13,14, & 15. Breed classes go Friday 13th ~ see the following for schedule. We will be there with bells on! We are very proud to announce that _*THREE*_ HG Esquire+ kids will represent the Arabian and Half-Arabian Sport Horses! Visit us at the Southern States barn stalls 7 ~ 10


Order of Breed Classes
http://www.equestriansecretarialservices.com/DAL12breed.pdf

Denise Gainey


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good luck! Do they have live streaming for the rest of us?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Denise, have they split the Region 15 show, or is this completely separate? I know Regionals for Region 15 are usually held the week of July 4th.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

> Good luck! Do they have live streaming for the rest of us?


I sure wished they did but any of the shows held at Virginia Horse Center are currently not able to be live cast  Hopefully we will have someone who will be there to video the classes and then of course I'll get uploaded to youtube and share. May our red headed filly behave   LOL

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Denise, have they split the Region 15 show, or is this completely separate? I know Regionals for Region 15 are usually held the week of July 4th.


Regionals actually is this week  You were correct about that. Dressage at Lexington is a pre-qualifying show for Dressage at Devon, both primarily have Warmblood exhibitors. Not a show that you would typically see Arabians and/or Half-Arabians at. 

Two years ago our stallion HG Esquire+ was Reserve Champion Stallion at Dressage at Lexington showing against the Warmbloods. This year his kids are going 

We shall see how we fare with the Open Judges at a prestigous Open Show such as this.  

Denise Gainey


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wish I could take a trip to KY to watch the show. Good luck with the three you're showing!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Wish I could take a trip to KY to watch the show. Good luck with the three you're showing!


Ahhh thanks! This show actually is being held at the Virginia Horse Center in Lexington, VA. Kentucky would be a bit too far for us to take wee little ones just yet  

Denise Gainey


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Good Luck!! Hope you guys do great and get some ribbons!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks 

Denise Gainey


----------

